# Some offshore pictures



## Mark M

Recently been out on an inspection vessel, so took a wee compact along...


----------



## R32rob

Thats looks like a much more interesting place to work than my office!!

How did you get into your line of work?


----------



## RP Stevie

class, how long do you spend offshore at a time?

Excuse my ignorance but I've only seen a oil rig from the mainland. Do you have internet access, mobile signal etc?

Does the rig move in stormy weather? 

Don't no wether I'd fancy it myself!


----------



## spitfire

PIc number 16 is my favourite:thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill'

13 looks like the set of an action film with a little 'lost' thrown in.


----------



## edition_25

i need a link so i can apply for this kind of job!!!


----------



## Maxtor

What a fantastic set of photos!

A great insight into the guys that bring us the power to heat our homes. :thumb:

Thanks for posting, take care out there.


Maxtor.


----------



## gregor

nice photo's

ive always wondered what its like on the rigs


----------



## hibberd

Hasnt change much since I was off-shore, am suprised you were allowed to make the photos though as thats usually not allowed outside of the accomodation block.


----------



## BM-Stu

Cool pictures, thanks for posting them up


----------



## Needs a clean

Down off Humberside Mark??


----------



## Mark M

My appologies. I forgot that I actually posted this thread :lol:

Thanks for your replies!



Stevies said:


> class, how long do you spend offshore at a time?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I've only seen a oil rig from the mainland. Do you have internet access, mobile signal etc?
> 
> Does the rig move in stormy weather?
> 
> Don't no wether I'd fancy it myself!


It depends really, as we get subcontracted out.

Yea, we have internet, phones, satellite phones etc. Gym, PS3, Sky etc.

Some have more than others. I spend time on boats, and they seem better equiped, although the gym can't be used a lot of the time.

Rigs/Platforms do move, well sway really, but they are designed to.

A boat on the other had, most certainly does roll around from time to time. But you get your sea legs!



R32rob said:


> Thats looks like a much more interesting place to work than my office!!
> 
> How did you get into your line of work?


An engineering qualification of sorts helps to get you into the Inspection side. HNC/HND/Degree.

The hardest part is getting a start, and I took a really, REALLY, low paid job for 3 months to get some experience offshore.

I applied for a Well Testing position, and got offered the job. BUt, before I accepted, I told a friend, and his brother got in touch and I ended up waaaay better off working for him instead. Same job, more coin.

Check www.oilcareers.com , and Rigzone.



edition_25 said:


> i need a link so i can apply for this kind of job!!!


See above


----------



## yetizone

Fabulous set of pix - very good indeed. :thumb:


----------



## scottmmw

looks interesting, trying to get off myself if i had enough experience, only been out my time a year as a maintenance spark!


----------



## skid

Nice pics mark:thumb:
I worked on the Cleeton platform for nearly a year, must admit it was one of the best offshore summers i have ever had, the weather down south is so mush nicer than up in the northern sector.
Try and get some pics of some of the "real" platforms up north just to show the size of a proper platform as that ones down south are just ickle things.
Hope your enjoying it mate


----------



## Needs a clean

*Fine weather out here!!*

A couple of "real" rigs as Skid puts it.























































Sorry for the thread Hi-jack Mark!!


----------



## Malcolm44

Is that the Brae Scott?


----------



## John-R-

Southern shandy drinking rigs  
My old man used to work on the Cleeton :thumb:

John


----------



## John-R-

hibberd said:


> Hasnt change much since I was off-shore, am suprised you were allowed to make the photos though as thats usually not allowed outside of the accomodation block.


Service boat alongside  probably classed as hydrocarbon free area

John


----------



## John-R-

Stevies said:


> class, how long do you spend offshore at a time?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I've only seen a oil rig from the mainland. Do you have internet access, mobile signal etc?
> 
> Does the rig move in stormy weather?
> 
> Don't no wether I'd fancy it myself!


General rota is 2 on 2 off, some operators are 2 on 3 off, as Mark said if you are a sub-contractor almost anything goes unfortunately.

Lots of rigs now have fibre-optic links to the main land now so we get pretty good secure comm lines, previously it was satelite and the signal was very dependant on the weather.
Mobile phones do work on some rigs that are close enough to the land, Cleeton etc being good examples of this, generally you have to hand your phone in prior to going offshore to these places.
Yes they move in bad weather, even the ones which are secured to the sea bed, you get used to it.

John


----------



## Needs a clean

Malcolm44 said:


> Is that the Brae Scott?


Its sure is Malcolm. Taken from the Brae Alpha. Bring back some memories??


----------



## Needs a clean

John-R- said:


> Service boat alongside  probably classed as hydrocarbon free area
> 
> John


As long as you have a gas detector, permit and the flash is covered you can take photos outside.


----------



## Malcolm44

More like nightmares!!!!
a bit more rust on it now, but I am sure that the stairs are just as high (8 levels IIRC).


----------



## Needs a clean

Aye, there are a few.
5 levels inside. There are 8 on the Bravo though.


----------



## scottmmw

has anyone got any good contacts to try get off, trying to get hold of names and companies but all seems very quiet at the minute. I believe the shudowns are starting soon though?


----------



## Needs a clean

What are you wanting to do / time served as?


----------



## scottmmw

Time served as a spark, im working on chemical site, used to be huntsman until they sold off to sabic. currently have compex and hnc in electrical maintenance. Thanks
Scott


----------



## Malcolm44

You have p.m.


----------



## joe_0_1

Nice! Especially liking the sunset ones.


----------



## John-R-

Needs a clean said:


> As long as you have a gas detector, permit and the flash is covered you can take photos outside.


Yes I know, just remember to tell the CCR what area you are in if you've got a flash 

John


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Mark what kind of hours you work??? just asked as wondered if it was the same as my brother as he does this off the Florida coast and earns some seriously good money... 

only thing is they work a solid month on the rig away from civilazation but then have a whole month off so only actually work 6 months out the year


----------



## Mark M

Cheers folks.

Yea, these are pretty small rigs, but since the weather was good, I took some pics. Up off the North of Aberdeen, there are some big buggers, and rather worse weather.+



Gleamingkleen said:


> Mark what kind of hours you work??? just asked as wondered if it was the same as my brother as he does this off the Florida coast and earns some seriously good money...
> 
> only thing is they work a solid month on the rig away from civilazation but then have a whole month off so only actually work 6 months out the year


It is 12 hours on, 12 off. The length of trip can vary really, but just have to take what comes.

Yea, there is good money to be made. Sometimes food can be really bad, but there is always someone worse off!


----------



## Stew

Looking at the pics I must say I don't miss it!

I did quite a bit of work abroad but the North Sea was always fun.

5 years in Field Service for me.

I'll stick to my office job 12 hour shifts 7 days on/7 days off and still get holidays! .


----------



## Tiss

Got a few more pics here boys n girls taken from a flotel atached to the platform.


----------



## Kev_mk3

stunning shots


----------



## PaulN

I used to work for a Control Systems company that had a base in Aberdeen. We did alot of projects for rigs new and old. The one i remember the most was Shell Shearwater.

Great big dirty engineering that lark was.....


----------



## MCZ2047

Here are some pictures I took in the Balmoral field at the start of the month, I was surprised how much the rigs move about in bad weather, but nothing compared to the supply ship I was on. lol They are impressive structures when you see them up close.

























Sending some stuff upto the rig.


----------



## steview

Nice pictures mate


----------



## Leodhasach

Quality pictures on this thread, right up my street :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Great Photos, love 1 - 2


----------



## herbiedacious

great pics,remind me of when l worked on lay barges,happy days, wish l still worked offshore.


----------



## gregb

Not quite so exciting a job if the chopper ditches though :doublesho


----------



## hibberd

gregb said:


> Not quite so exciting a job if the chopper ditches though :doublesho


Pedantic I know, but its even MORE exciting if the chopper ditches...


----------



## gregb

hibberd said:


> Pedantic I know, but its even MORE exciting if the chopper ditches...


Only if you want to die


----------

